# South Mississippi?



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I know of a few members in here that fish the Mississippi coast. I can't help but wonder just how many active members are on here. I mostly fish the east side of the state.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

There are a large number of skiffs that fish that area. Only a few of them are on here.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

It can be pretty busy at times. I've found most of the boats stick to chasing specks and fish the main channels and lakes. I very rarely run in to someone way back in the marsh.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Yea, usually its only skiffs and people that really know what they are doing that are out in the marsh.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

I fish out of Biloxi. Mostly the islands and the marsh.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Tilly_Copano said:


> I fish out of Biloxi. Mostly the islands and the marsh.


The islands are always my first choice. But I usually have to settle for the marsh.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

I fish the Grand Bay area mostly from the west end of Horn to Bayou LA Batre


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

I live in NOLA but fish out of BSL a good bit.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

plenty of us out there on the coast who would rather not mention locations on a fishing forum...


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

GitFishin said:


> I fish the Grand Bay area mostly from the west end of Horn to Bayou LA Batre


I really like Bayou La Batre. I had a friend that lived in Saraland and we would meet up there to fish pretty often. Great marsh system.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

dweave3 said:


> I live in NOLA but fish out of BSL a good bit.


I honestly haven't done much on the west side of the state. I've hit BSL a dozen times at most.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

TidewateR said:


> plenty of us out there on the coast who would rather not mention locations on a fishing forum...


That's why I generalized "South Mississippi". I see tons of posts from people that live in and fish in Florida and Texas. Just trying to see what Mississippi looked like on here.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

A lot of them don't post much or arent on here. A lot of us just trailer over from Mobile area. There are probably 15 - 20 guys that fish around that area from this are. Honestly it just depends on what time of year. If you have any questions, happy to help. My dad was one of the first groups taking skiffs into the marsh back in the 1990's. I've been fishing over there since the late 1990's


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Being that “south Mississippi” is exactly 7 miles wide, it’s better if we don’t talk about it in a thread. You’ve been around long enough that you “should” know better. There are plenty of friendly people around, but threads like this will tip those scales in a hurry. For what it’s worth, some of the best friends I have ever made fishing, I literally ran into somewhere out there. Certainly didn’t go looking for them on the internet.


----------



## strikeout (7 mo ago)

This x1000 we call it the secret coast for a reason.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

What I "know" is that I haven't called out anywhere specific. I also "know" that asking how many people in here fish the Mississippi coast isn't an unreasonable post. I haven't said how well I do. Nor that I slay hundreds of fish on a daily basis. It's a grind like anywhere else I fish. But you are entitled to your opinion. That's what makes America great, difference of opinion. You are also making assumptions that I am looking for friends. Also not in the post. I usually go fishing to be by myself.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm honestly a bit disappointed. I've read multiple roll calls from Alabama over the years and they were all quite friendly. I ask about Mississippi and within a few posts it turns in to backlash. This is the exact reason so many young people aren't fishing anymore. Sure we have plenty of people partying, not fishing. It's also another reason why so many people lurk on the forums and never participate. It's pretty much fear that folks such as some of you that post a lot will get bent out of shape. 

Folks will take trips to other states and post exact locations, catch, time of year even down to the fly and it's ok. I ask who is from my area on here and people get defensive. So it's ok to fish other states as long as no one comes to Mississippi? A bit hypocritical. I am confident enough to rely on my skill to catch fish regardless of how many people are on the water. 10% of the fishermen catch 90% of the fish, just sucks when you're part of the other 90%.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Being that “south Mississippi” is exactly 7 miles wide, it’s better if we don’t talk about it in a thread. You’ve been around long enough that you “should” know better. There are plenty of friendly people around, but threads like this will tip those scales in a hurry. For what it’s worth, some of the best friends I have ever made fishing, I literally ran into somewhere out there. Certainly didn’t go looking for them on the internet.


amen!


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Don't worry about it. Your post was fine IMO. If you ever have questions or looking for more folks to fish with, we are over that way alot. Blue maverick or white gordon. Both have gulf coast fly fishing school on the side. My name is Todd. My dad is Tom. Come say hi if you see us. 
He's over there more than me cause he is retired but I still have to slave away....HOSSFLY meetings in Ocean springs are fun but I dont get to make a lot of them. If you are over this way, Eastern Shore Fly Fishers is another group of people who like to fish and have fun. Fish the tripletail tournament this summer. That is always a good time as well.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

This place is insane sometimes  most of the time. 

I bob around Mississippi/Alabama/Florida... guess I just blew out all the fishing in those states...


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, your post was fine. Comical how people get so uptight about about even mentioning a coast or area they fish. News flash, there are no unknown waters anymore. Google Earth and social media have all but done away with that. Yes it's frustrating to see boats on your spots, but it's life now and you fish on. I grew up sight fishing redfish in the LA marshes with gold spoons before a tower boat ever hit the LA marsh, now I see 40 at the launch.....but I still catch fish every time I go. And on occasion I meet some really great guys in those other boats. Be respectful on the water, put your time in and work hard.


----------



## strikeout (7 mo ago)

dweave3 said:


> Yes, your post was fine. Comical how people get so uptight about about even mentioning a coast or area they fish. News flash, there are no unknown waters anymore. Google Earth and social media have all but done away with that. Yes it's frustrating to see boats on your spots, but it's life now and you fish on. I grew up sight fishing redfish in the LA marshes with gold spoons before a tower boat ever hit the LA marsh, now I see 40 at the launch.....but I still catch fish every time I go. And on occasion I meet some really great guys in those other boats. Be respectful on the water, put your time in and work hard.


There is a giant difference in the amount of marsh/coastline between LA and MS. There's zero issues with the original post, subusequent post mentioned locations though.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I've been a member of HOSSFLY for about 3 years. Great bunch of guys with a lot of knowledge. They do a lot to promote Fly fishing and try to get the new generation to keep the sport alive. I don't get to make a lot of meetings due to my work schedule. But most of the club officers know me pretty well. 

If I see you guys on the water I'll be sure to say hello.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Cej2525 said:


> I've been a member of HOSSFLY for about 3 years. Great bunch of guys with a lot of knowledge. They do a lot to promote Fly fishing and try to get the new generation to keep the sport alive. I don't get to make a lot of meetings due to my work schedule. But most of the club officers know me pretty well.
> 
> If I see you guys on the water I'll be sure to say hello.


 10-4. Whats your name and what kind of boat do you have.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

KimmerIII said:


> 10-4. Whats your name and what kind of boat do you have.


PM Sent


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Once again, I wouldn't say anyone has said anything specific. But guess it still comes down to opinion.

Specific would be " I caught 16 at the mouth of Bayou Sandy in Waveland on a white clouser. I've been doing it for the last 3 months".


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Most of "my spots" are pretty specific to tide, wind, water temp, etc. I've seen plenty of people, some would call them pot lickers, hitting places they've seen me but most times they've got timing or conditions wrong and they're probably wondering what I was doing there. Saying you fish out of Bayou Heron or Bayou Cumbest or the west end of Petit Bois isn't giving up any secret. It's like saying you fish the Biloxi Marsh.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Being that “south Mississippi” is exactly 7 miles wide, it’s better if we don’t talk about it in a thread. You’ve been around long enough that you “should” know better. There are plenty of friendly people around, but threads like this will tip those scales in a hurry. For what it’s worth, some of the best friends I have ever made fishing, I literally ran into somewhere out there. Certainly didn’t go looking for them on the internet.


Pascagoula to Waveland is 7 miles? Uhhh no it isn't. Maybe you have a different definition of south Mississippi or just left the ZERO out. yes 70 miles, OK something like that.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

GitFishin said:


> Most of "my spots" are pretty specific to tide, wind, water temp, etc. I've seen plenty of people, some would call them pot lickers, hitting places they've seen me but most times they've got timing or conditions wrong and they're probably wondering what I was doing there. Saying you fish out of Bayou Heron or Bayou Cumbest or the west end of Petit Bois isn't giving up any secret. It's like saying you fish the Biloxi Marsh.



I know exactly what you mean. I have watched a lot of folks post up in places that are only productive a few hours a day and wonder why they aren't having luck. Being that I mostly throw flies staying mobile is a must. 

It looks like I should just post my location as "Earth" in the future.


----------



## Baydreamer35 (Oct 17, 2014)

TidewateR said:


> amen!


 Do I know you?


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

If you are asking me, yes you do.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Monty said:


> Pascagoula to Waveland is 7 miles? Uhhh no it isn't. Maybe you have a different definition of south Mississippi or just left the ZERO out. yes 70 miles, OK something like that.


Not sure what the coastline measures but there's 70 mi of I10 from Alabama to Louisiana.


----------



## DeltaFlyer (7 mo ago)

I typically stay on the Causeway and East side of Mobile bay. However, Some buddies at work have exposed me to duck hunting in Grand Bay so it won't be long before I start exploring that area.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Some good areas over that way. Never fished the east side though.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

There’s missing the point, and then there’s this thread.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> There’s missing the point, and then there’s this thread.


Please take the time to articulate what I am missing. I would honestly like to know. I asked how many people fish in Mississippi in a Regional forum.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Cej2525 said:


> Please take the time to articulate what I am missing. I would honestly like to know. I asked how many people fish in Mississippi in a Regional forum.


Don't think he's talking about you. I think he is talking to the people criticizing you for asking who fishes along the MS coast.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

GitFishin said:


> Don't think he's talking about you. I think he is talking to the people criticizing you for asking who fishes along the MS coast.


Maybe so, not here to start drama.


----------



## strikeout (7 mo ago)

We’re criticizing people openly blasting locations by name in an already small coastal area in an open forum. Some of y’all never grew up turkey or duck hunting on public land and it shows.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I live in Laurel and grew up hunting Desoto National forest with every Tom, Dick and Harry. The animals don't leave, they adapt. We just had to adapt faster. I couldn't agree more about putting a spot on blast. Look what it did to Cumbest. 

I can easily say it's not unreasonable to ask for an explanation of why I "should" know better for asking how many people on here fish south Mississippi? Our population isn't getting any smaller. But many of the same people will talk about fishing the Keys, Flamingo, Moblie Bay, Laguna and so on. Doesn't add up.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Cej2525 said:


> I live in Laurel and grew up hunting Desoto National forest with every Tom, Dick and Harry. The animals don't leave, they adapt. We just had to adapt faster. I couldn't agree more about putting a spot on blast. Look what it did to Cumbest.
> 
> I can easily say it's not unreasonable to ask for an explanation of why I "should" know better for asking how many people on here fish south Mississippi? Our population isn't getting any smaller. But many of the same people will talk about fishing the Keys, Flamingo, Moblie Bay, Laguna and so on. Doesn't add up.


Personally, I wouldn't put another ounce of thought into it.


----------



## Baydreamer35 (Oct 17, 2014)

Cej2525 said:


> If you are asking me, yes you do.


Nah I was just joking with @TidewateR We used to fish together a lot


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Understood


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Baydreamer35 said:


> Nah I was just joking with @TidewateR We used to fish together a lot


Thought you would be out there today. My dad and dino left earlier this morning....i have to work...booooooo


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

KimmerIII said:


> Thought you would be out there today. My dad and dino left earlier this morning....i have to work...booooooo


If I was home you could bet the bank on it. Looks like one of the last days before this front puts them in back in to a winter pattern. They tried a few weeks ago but I watched them move back out over the period of a week or so. 

I work 3 weeks on and 3 weeks off and fly back in this Sunday. My wife has me spoken for on the holidays but the rest will have me looking for a good time to go.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Cej2525 said:


> If I was home you could bet the bank on it. Looks like one of the last days before this front puts them in back in to a winter pattern. They tried a few weeks ago but I watched them move back out over the period of a week or so.
> 
> I work 3 weeks on and 3 weeks off and fly back in this Sunday. My wife has me spoken for on the holidays but the rest will have me looking for a good time to go.


My bad. I was talking to Richard


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Cej2525 said:


> I know of a few members in here that fish the Mississippi coast. I can't help but wonder just how many active members are on here. I mostly fish the east side of the state.


I launch from Delacroix on the West and Pass on the East and all points in between. Grew up in BSL and mostly jumped off from Bayou Caddy. I think the reactions you see are mostly in connection with obtrusive anglers. Everyone could benefit from some common courtesy and willingness to figure it out instead of spot stealing.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

CoolRunnings said:


> I launch from Delacroix on the West and Pass on the East and all points in between. Grew up in BSL and mostly jumped off from Bayou Caddy. I think the reactions you see are mostly in connection with obtrusive anglers. Everyone could benefit from some common courtesy and willingness to figure it out instead of spot stealing.


Roger on the common courtesy. Just reminds me why I rarely post on forums anymore. There will always be someone that has to say something negative. Regardless of the subject. I got board at work and gave in to curiosity. Lesson learned. Let those who think they own the coast continue to do so...


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

No lesson to have to learn. Ask anything you want. Don’t let the hysteria prevent you from asking simple questions.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Simple question to ask yourself. What good has ever come from mentioning even general areas on social media? I'll wait.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> Simple question to ask yourself. What good has ever come from mentioning even general areas on social media? I'll wait.



I won't make you wait long. Being that I only asked about the state in general. I'll answer below.

First off it may make some people aware of what their coast has to offer. We have plenty of youth that could benefit from being involved with he outdoors. A guarantee it helped keep a lot of us out of trouble.

Secondly, without people being exposed to our beautiful coast they can never grow a passion for it that obviously a lot of us share. Without that passion the coast will be lost. It's that same connection that leads to conservation.

Thirdly, If you guys actually think saying that I fish the Mississippi coast is going to somehow cause a huge influx of people then you are sure giving me a lot of credit. What about all of the guides? A lot of you guys on here are guides. They bring in people daily from out of state and show them all around our coast. The entire thing. How, when and where. I have absolutely zero issue with it. I actually think it's a good thing. It gets people on the water. But since a select few people on this forum decide I shouldn't even bring up Mississippi I'm supposed to comply because they have a lot of posts. I'm not that guy. 

Fourth, and most importantly. No one on this forum can possibly convince me that asking how many people in here fish our coast is some kind of outlandish request.

This last one is just for me. I've read your comments on many forums. Enough to know that it was only a matter of time before you would make a comment. You have got to be one of the most argumentative people I have ever seen across multiple platforms. If you go back and look most of your comments tend to disagree with the topic. I am all for having an opinion. You just seem to favor voicing yours when their is an opportunity to prove you are right. But once again. This is just my opinion.

If this gets me booted from the forum then so be it.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Cej2525 said:


> I won't make you wait long. Being that I only asked about the state in general. I'll answer below.
> 
> First off it may make some people aware of what their coast has to offer. We have plenty of youth that could benefit from being involved with he outdoors. A guarantee it helped keep a lot of us out of trouble.
> 
> ...


Fair points. I just believe that there are better ways to do several of the things you talk about (youth, conservation) without using social media. I have seen a big increase in the pressure all across the gulf the last 10 years and I believe social media has played a huge role in that. We can just agree to disagree. Fish on!


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> Fair points. I just believe that there are better ways to do several of the things you talk about (youth, conservation) without using social media. I have seen a big increase in the pressure all across the gulf the last 10 years and I believe social media has played a huge role in that. We can just agree to disagree. Fish on!


Fair points a well sir. You are spot on with the social media. Instagram and TikTok have destroyed the possibility of fishing some fantastic spots on the weekends that just turn in to party destinations. 

And agreeing to disagree is something the world could use a lot more of. I have no issue with that at all.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

I don’t think it’s due to social media. Instagram came out in 2010. Tiktok in 2016. It started before both of those from what I saw.

I’ve fished the gulf coast my entire life and the rise in inshore fishing from what I saw and others I talked to all agree it’s due a combination of the following:

1. feds cutting down the snapper, amberjack and trigger seasons and bag limits to where a lot of anglers felt there was no point to even do it and there still is no point to do it. Who is going to buy a $300,000 28’ regulator or a $500,000 33’ Grady white to go catch 2 snapper….not many people I know. I’m friends with the regulator dealer and mobile and they are still moving boats but most of the people I know who have bought them aren’t really fishing them. They are using them as daily drivers.

2. Combine that with gas prices rising from back when I was in highschool from like $1 a gallon to now $5 on the water thus making your trip 5x expensive. My best friends dads 23 cutty grady we fished in highschool cost $150 to fill up. Now that is $750. Add bait ice food and it’s a $1000 for a trip to catch 2 fish. Not worth it to most people. They got out of it all together.

3.Increase in boat prices making them so expensive even putting notes on them got people out of the offshore market. The mid tier mid length cutty cabin/ sport fish market has collapsed. You can get a used 330 Grady white cheaper than you can a newer hybrid bay boat online. I see a lot them listed for $130k to $200k and they don’t move quickly. Almost all my friends who were mainly bottom fisherman, their dads and grand dads have almost all quit fishing that way because it’s financially hard for a lot of people due to either the cost of operation per trip for 2 snapper or the cost of the boats to do it. If they stayed in the game, they moved to pathfinders, blackjacks, contenders bay boats , old kenners, etc.

4. manufacturers all making hybrid bay boats that people can afford (relatively compared to bigger offshore boats) with banks and credit unions now financing boats for 20 years making those boats available to more consumers. More people will finance a $120k bay boat than a $300k center console.

5. Add that all up and you get what happened in mobile bay as an example. After the mid 2000’s when the feds cut the snapper season to like 3 days, I can’t tell you how many people sold their offshore stuff and got into inshore fishing. There were a handful of people Tripletail fishing in the bay when I was in highschool. Now there is a tower bay boat on every piling it seems like each weekend in the summer. All that happened before social media and all of the guys switched because off shore bottom fishing was not worth it.

If you think it’s bad now, wait and see what happens if these idiotic proposal from the Biden admin gets passed to limit the speed of vessels over a certain length ( I think it’s 35 feet) to 11 knots or whatever it is from shore to like 100 miles out for 7 months out of the year so the whale doesn’t get hit. If they get that passed, there will be some bullshit then focused on the gulf to protect the dolphin or the manatee next. Anywho, that’s what I think has caused more people to move inshore.
The fly world and the super skinny water skiff world hasn’t seen that much impact on pressure from what I have seen and I’ve been fishing since my dad got his first skiff in 1996. I still see maybe on a busy day 2 boats in the marsh and usually know who they are. It’s too hard of a type of fishing or too hard to get to most of the good places to do it most people aren’t either experienced enough or know the area to do it so it sort of self protects itself. Just my opinion on it but it’s a decent one since I’ve been fishing here since I was born and in the marsh since the first skiffs to do it were mass produced.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Baydreamer35 said:


> Nah I was just joking with @TidewateR We used to fish together a lot


i miss fishing…and blowing up your spots on fishing forums


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

KimmerIII said:


> I don’t think it’s due to social media. Instagram came out in 2010. Tiktok in 2016. It started before both of those from what I saw.
> 
> 
> The fly world and the super skinny water skiff world hasn’t seen that much impact on pressure from what I have seen and I’ve been fishing since my dad got his first skiff in 1996. I still see maybe on a busy day 2 boats in the marsh and usually know who they are. It’s too hard of a type of fishing or too hard to get to most of the good places to do it most people aren’t either experienced enough or know the area to do it so it sort of self protects itself. Just my opinion on it but it’s a decent one since I’ve been fishing here since I was born and in the marsh since the first skiffs to do it were mass produced.


Maybe that's true for certain areas, but pretty much anything in Louisiana doesn't follow that line of thought.

Social media also includes Youtube, Facebook, and Internet forums like this one that have been around since the early 2000's. With the number of transient anglers and guides, these aren't people that just started fishing here by word of mouth or educated guessing. They decided to travel 5+ hours because of a report/video they saw somewhere.

After listening to most of the Millhouse podcasts, I can see that Louisiana is following the the same path as Florida - just one to two decades behind. 

People cautioning others about talking about certain areas aren't gatekeeping - they are just trying to slow down the increase in pressure. Some of these people criticizing the hotspotting of area don't even live in Mississippi, but it has a special place in their hearts.


----------



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Spend a ton of time fishing Hancock marsh to Grand Bay marsh. That’s a large enough generic area to google search lol. Agreed most people I meet out there trailer over from NOLA/Mobile/Eastern Shore (Fairhope/Daphne is where I’m at) when fishing East to West, MS. Really great people out there but you best have your knowledge of the area (like any marsh) if you’re going to motor around the MS marshlands during winter. 

Very seldom will I run into folks around the extreme marsh areas. Need the right tools for that job! IMO, the crabbiest of fishermen are the ones getting rocked around while trying to cane pole fish main channels. Not my choice way to fish, but those salty ole goats know their vertical game real well! Be careful though. Nothing like a long no-see-um day in the marsh because that post hurricane log, mud flat or underwater oyster bed decided to make you a guest for awhile!

All in all, I say I love the MS coastal marsh fishing scene…as I pack for a 5 day run into the Biloxi WMA out of Louisiana today! Nothing like being alone in the marsh for the holidays!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all my fellow AL/MS coast rats! good luck and tight lines. Buggy whip for life!


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

I think a good example of what we would all agree not to do is what has happened over in the fishing reports forum where a guy made a post about "Louisiana Marsh" and then proceeded to mark satellite shots of exact spots he was fishing. 

My personal opinion is if people have general questions that don't reference exact banks, ponds or spots that they are pretty much not going to be able to learn anything different than if they didnt ask and just took their boats out there. I think its fine when people are asking, or answering for that matter, about general info like boat launches or safety in area (letting people know about dangerous submerged objects or sandbars or something) but posting exact named locations and the tides etc is something I think most of us agree is frowned upon. Anyways, that is how I draw a distinction and figured the other post is a good example of something everyone probably agrees on is not a good idea.


----------



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

KimmerIII said:


> I think a good example of what we would all agree not to do is what has happened over in the fishing reports forum where a guy made a post about "Louisiana Marsh" and then proceeded to mark satellite shots of exact spots he was fishing.
> 
> My personal opinion is if people have general questions that don't reference exact banks, ponds or spots that they are pretty much not going to be able to learn anything different than if they didnt ask and just took their boats out there. I think its fine when people are asking, or answering for that matter, about general info like boat launches or safety in area (letting people know about dangerous submerged objects or sandbars or something) but posting exact named locations and the tides etc is something I think most of us agree is frowned upon. Anyways, that is how I draw a distinction and figured the other post is a good example of something everyone probably agrees on is not a good idea.


Nothing beats hands on knowledge and a few prop dings while you learn an area. Might be me but learning an area is so much more rewarding when you finally put it together and start having consistent results. Understanding tides and how to locate fish is ultimately the real goal someone new to the marsh should seek out. It’s not like drop a line on a snapper reef. Got to have some know how and skill some days out there. I’m sure more people would point folks in the right direction on how education relating to finding spots vs where our best spots are located. Only the wife has access to the inreach tracker, and she’s sworn to secrecy for better or worse!! I’m 100% about helping someone find education!

For anyone wanting to learn how to fish the coastal marsh, do some homework, go on a scouting trip, use the google earth desktop app to run prior and current maps of an area to see what things used to look like. Ask some guys at the launch for pointers (most are happy to share a good day) and watch videos from people like Todd Masson and others. Pay attention to how folks like him work an area and what makes a good fish able area. Here is a good starting point for anyone interested. Take a trip down the YouTube rabbit hole for awhile. 






ultimately, enjoy the experience of gaining experience. Knowledge is power, but some fish have PHD’s! Go sink a line, you’ll always catch 100% of zero fish in the forum…might catch an expensive hobby though!

good luck!


----------

